# Generador senoidal con 555



## ivan03488 (Nov 28, 2009)

hola a todos

tengo un problema y es que necesito medir una frecuencia de resonancia de un parlante que lleve a brasil y no tengo osciloscopio, un profesor de mi colegio me dijo que se podía hacer de una forma aproximada, utilizando un generadorsito de onda senoidal de 1 a 100 hz y poniendole aserrin en el cono y ver cuando el aserrin salta mas alto, para hacerlo me dijo que se podia con un 555 pero busque por todos lados en el foro y realmente no encontré ningún proyecto. el me dijo que se podía llegar a hacer con un filtro pasa bajos en la salida.
si alguno me puede ayudar en el diseño de este circuito o bien tienen otra idea mas fácil para medir la frecuencia de resonancia de los parlante se lo agradeseria mucho

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2009)

ivan03488 dijo:


> .......busque por todos lados en el foro y realmente no encontré ningún proyecto.....


No buscaste lo suficiente, mira por aquí:
Ver el archivo adjunto 5725
Este esquema funciona, pero no te permite variar el rango desde 1 a 100 Hz, tendrías que hacerlo en 3 o 4 pasos.

Otra opción mejor sería armarte un oscilador por "Puente de Wien"

Teniendo el oscilador, ¿ Como conoces la frecuencia de trabajo ?, ¿ Tienes frecuencímetro ?


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 28, 2009)

Para eso no hace falta ningun pasabajos,  te armas el oscilador clasico a 555  y de ahi al parlante con un capacitor en serie de ~470uF y  una R de ~100 ohm para limitar un poco la corriente.

Por mas que la señal del 555 de senoidal no tenga nada, igual sirve, porque el efecto del salto del aserrin es *mucho* mas notorio cuando la resonancia coincide con la fundamental que cuando  coincide con las armonicas.
La frecuencia la sacas midiendo con un tester (que mida frecuencia  ) a la salida del 555.


----------



## ivan03488 (Nov 30, 2009)

ok mil gracias por las soluciones!!


----------



## Geme (Mar 26, 2011)

hola necesito armar un oscilador con un opamp por "Puente de Wien" con una frecuencia de a00hz. e calculado los valores necesario: c=0.13uf, R=12.31k; R1=5k y r2=20k pero no me sale una onda senoidal, en que podria estar fallando?..necesito una onda senoidal casi perfecta...porfavor ayundeme.
de antemano Gracias =)


----------



## asalk (Mar 24, 2013)

buenas noches,
 tengo unas preguntas con respecto al circuito que subio Fogonazo. 1)como puedo hacer para que las ondas triangular,senoidal,cuadrada salgan lo mas presisas o lo mejor posible?. 2) ya monte este circuito en multisim y todas la ondas salen bien, menos la cuadrada. como puedo hacer para mejorar la onda cuadrada?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2013)

Eso lo tenes explicado aqui :

Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas

Y sinó bajate cualquier programita gratis  de generadores de audio para PC


----------



## asalk (Mar 26, 2013)

gracias por la informacion. Y tengo otra pregunta, alguien a armado este circuito con exito? me refiero al circuito que subio Fogonazo por que por lo menos en multisim funciona, pero quiero saber si alguien lo ha armado en protoboard con buenos resultados, y no es que yo sea perezozo, pues la otra semana entro denuevo a estudiar y hay si podre probar este circuito.


----------



## paulmena (Jun 22, 2013)

Escribo  para darles las gracias  por la informacion dada acabo de simular el circuito y  funciona de maravilla, mi unica duda es, el potenciometro de 47 k   que funcion realiza desde  ya  mucha s gracias  hasta la proxima  y  suerte bye


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 22, 2013)

El potenciómetro de 47k funciona como "volumen" , o sea regula la amplitud de la onda.


----------



## paulmena (Jun 22, 2013)

ok  segun el  esquema la pata de medio del potenciometro a dode va. va al  aire o  va conectada ala pata tres.  sorry  yo soy  tan experto   leyendo  algunos signos , no puedo  entender  que significa, mil  gracias por  todo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 22, 2013)

La pata del medio es la salida , e iría conectada a dónde vos  necesites la señal , junto con la masa (-) como referencia


----------

